# موضوع للنقاش::: المحاكاة، برامجها و تطبيقاتها



## صناعي1 (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
احببت ان اطرح موضوع المحاكاة للنقاش نظرا لوجود استفسارات متعددة حولها، وفأرجو المشاركة و اختيار البرنامج الذي تستخدمونه سواء في الدراسة او في العمل.​


----------



## صناعي1 (15 يونيو 2009)

كما اود ان تشاركونا اراءكم حول المحاكاة، هل ترونها 


صعبة/سهلة
قابلة للتطبيق ام لا
هل تحتاجون الى وجود دروس لتعليمها باللغة العربية
كيف تعتقد انك تستطيع توظيفها في الحياة العملية
و حدثونا عن تجاربكم و خبراتكم
و نتمنى من الجميع التفاعل، و دمتم
​


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (17 يونيو 2009)

والله يا جماعه انا اخذة فكره عن برنامج الارينا 
في الكليه 
لكنني محتاج اتعلمه 
اذا في حد عنده تعليم له يا حبذا لو يفدنا


----------



## rose.ps (4 يوليو 2009)

المحاكاة كتير حلوة و سهلة بس انا بستخدم بروموديل اما ارينا ما بعرف كيف استخدمه يا ريت يكون في شي يساعدنا نتعلمه


----------



## صناعي1 (5 يوليو 2009)

rose.ps قال:


> المحاكاة كتير حلوة و سهلة بس انا بستخدم بروموديل اما ارينا ما بعرف كيف استخدمه يا ريت يكون في شي يساعدنا نتعلمه



شيء جميل أن نرى ان المحاكاة سهلة و جميلة و هي فعلا كذلك. برنامج بروموديل من البرامج الممتازة. 
أهلا بك في


----------



## Ind. Engineer (22 يوليو 2009)

صناعي1 قال:


> كما اود ان تشاركونا اراءكم حول المحاكاة، هل ترونها ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



المحاكاة سهلة وممتعة جدا ..وهي ايضا قابة للتطبيق ..هي ما تحتاج الى دروس لتعلمها لكن تحتاج الى تمارين و امثلة لتطبيقها وممارستها..


----------



## Ind. Engineer (22 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج الذي استخدمه الان هو برنامج Arena ..لكن مازلت في البداية يعني في طور تعلم استخدام البرنامج .. واود ان اتعلمه بشكل افضل واستفيد من وظائفة ..

لذا اود أن اقترح اقتراح قد يفيد الجميع ..ما ريكم أن يقوم احدكم بوضع تمرين او مثال ويشرح فيه كيفية استخدام برنامج Arena ثم يضع تمرين في نهاية الدرس وعلى الذين يردون المشاركة القيام بحل التمرين ووضع النتائج للمعلم الذي سيقوم بشرح المثال ليوضح الاخطاء .. وبهذا نكون قد استفدنا من ناحيتن ..الاولى نتعرف اكثر على الارينا ونستفيد من خبراتكم ..والثانية نطبق امثلة كثيرة في المحاكاة ونرى مدى فاعليتها وتطبقها ..

ارجو الموافقة على هذا الاقتراح ..​


----------



## صناعي1 (23 يوليو 2009)

ind. Engineer قال:


> البرنامج الذي استخدمه الان هو برنامج arena ..لكن مازلت في البداية يعني في طور تعلم استخدام البرنامج .. واود ان اتعلمه بشكل افضل واستفيد من وظائفة ..
> 
> لذا اود أن اقترح اقتراح قد يفيد الجميع ..ما ريكم أن يقوم احدكم بوضع تمرين او مثال ويشرح فيه كيفية استخدام برنامج arena ثم يضع تمرين في نهاية الدرس وعلى الذين يردون المشاركة القيام بحل التمرين ووضع النتائج للمعلم الذي سيقوم بشرح المثال ليوضح الاخطاء .. وبهذا نكون قد استفدنا من ناحيتن ..الاولى نتعرف اكثر على الارينا ونستفيد من خبراتكم ..والثانية نطبق امثلة كثيرة في المحاكاة ونرى مدى فاعليتها وتطبقها ..
> 
> ارجو الموافقة على هذا الاقتراح ..​



اقتراح جيد، ان شاء الله نرى المزيد من التفاعل و نجد من يبادر في هذا الاقتراح


----------



## شهبندر (23 يوليو 2009)

سلام 
لمستخدمي Arena. بعد تثبيت البرنامج, يمكن التعلم بالاعتماد على الأمثلة المرفقة, في ملف اسمه SMARTS. و بالامكان الاطلاع على مواضيع الأمثلة في HELP
حظ موفق للجميع


----------



## صناعي1 (25 يوليو 2009)

شهبندر قال:


> سلام
> لمستخدمي arena. بعد تثبيت البرنامج, يمكن التعلم بالاعتماد على الأمثلة المرفقة, في ملف اسمه smarts. و بالامكان الاطلاع على مواضيع الأمثلة في help
> حظ موفق للجميع



شكرا على الاضافة القيمة، و نتمنى من الأعضاء الاستفادة من هذه الملفات


----------



## عثمان الدندر (29 يوليو 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكووووووووووووووووووور عللى المعلومة


----------



## شهبندر (18 أغسطس 2009)

اصدار جديد من Wiley
Simulation Modeling and Arena
http://eu.wiley.com/WileyCDA/Section/id-302479.html?query=Manuel+D.+RossettiISBN: 978-0-470-09726-7
573 pages
February 2009



http://eu.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0470097264.html

من يتمكن من ايجاد هذا الكتاب الرجاء وضعه على المنتدى. بعد إذن المشرفين 

(تعديل : سأضع الطلب في موضوع الكتب )


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشـــــــــــــكووووووور على المعلومة


----------



## مخاوي..الليل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صناعي1 (17 يونيو 2010)

*مواقع البرامج*

مواقع الشركات التي تنتج هذه البرامج



> arena : http://www.arenasimulation.com
> 
> promodel: http://www.promodel.com
> 
> ...


----------



## informaticienne (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجة للمساعدة لبناء محاكاة بسيطة لشبكة بواسطة برنامج ارينا
و لانني افتقر الى الخبرة في هاذ البرنامج و لدي وظيفة مستعجلة جدا
اطلب منكم المساعدة 
بارك الله فيكم و شكرا
في انتظار رد قريب​


----------



## abuabeidamohammed (20 مارس 2013)

انا بشتغل ببرنامج الانسس وهو simulation ممتاز جدا وبعمل مع كل تخصصات الهندسة والطب


----------



## عبدالرقيب (18 يوليو 2014)

موفق على هذا الرأي بس نحتاج الاخ المتميز صناعي1 يبدأ لنا الدرس


----------



## روعة الجمال (24 يوليو 2014)

خواتم مرضيه


----------

